# Tried and failed to remove the EGR tube lower nuts



## far raf (Mar 23, 2017)

This weekend I tried to at least start the work on replacing the spark plugs, and it came to a grinding halt when the 12mm socket slipped on the lower nuts of the EGR tube, those which are on the exhaust end of the tube. I realized, that I would not be able to remove them with the regular sockets. What tools would normally be used on those rusted nuts?


----------

